# Just for fun...what color is your poo and his/her collar?



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll start: my poodle's apricot/red and his collar is royal blue  

Just wanted to gauge the collar/coat combinations and thought it might be fun for everyone.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Heaven is a cream/white and her colours are lilac and lavender...I have a few deep purples but I'm not a fan of those against her coat.

Elphie is a brownish tinged blue...and hers is an emerald green, though she does have a pretty nice skull and crossbone collar from Dogsinstyle that I wear on her when I wanna look tough XD

My next puppy will be an apricot, and depending on the shade of it I'm hoping another purple maybe deeper (it's become my favourite colour :])


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy is black and his is red. Holly is red and the best colours on her are kelly green, royal blue or brilliant orange.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie is light brown and her collar is olive green with green crystals. She also has a teal collar that I love on her.

Henry is black and his is navy blue with blue crystals. He also has a red collar and a Burberry collar with the typical tan/red/black Burberry pattern.

Tiger is white and...well...he has no collars yet!  But his neck protectors are both blue. When he retires from showing, I dream of lavender on him. Is that bad since he's a boy? Possibly! If so, we will settle for baby blue!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is dark cream and her walking collar is tourquoise. Her everyday collar she just got is brown rolled leather. I thought a rolled collar would be less likely to mess her hair up and they only came in brown or black. She looks best in tourquoise blue.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Maddy is blue but she looks black (still clearing) and her collar is red with glow in the dark bones on it; Indy is darker and wears a black collar with glow in the dark bones on it. We take them running in the dark a lot, so we have lots of glow in the dark accessories. When they are older and don't eat dog tags anymore, I look forward to getting soft pink ones with rhinestones that I saw in Petland recently


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome replies, guys. Keep them coming! I forgot to mention that Louis' collar is royal blue with neon yellow crowns on it ♛


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Paige is black and this week, she is sporting a pink camo collar(w/matching leash lol). She also has a black training collar and a really pretty green with beads and a bell fancy collar/necklace thing, you know, for going out and all. 
She has a sparkly pink harness for tracking, too. Just because she 'works' doesn't mean she can't look good. 
(her nails are red for Xmas, too)


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi is white and the selection of leashs and collars was horrible when she outgrew her baby collar. We ended up with a leash and collar that is dark hunter green on the top and tan on the underside. Yes, I know I live in Wisconsin(have been here 6 years), and no I did NOT pick this color because I'm a Packers fan. I didn't even dawn on me when I bought it. It wasn't until I would walk her and people would make comments that it dawned on me. I am looking for a better color combo and it has nothing to do with liking or not liking the Packers.


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I have one chocolate & two silvers. The older two (chocolate & silver have dark purple collars & the youngest silver girl Sky has a burgundy coloured one. Leads are leather apart from our tracking harnesses which are also purple


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is a black and white Parti and he has a grey collar with white skull and crossbones on it


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley is a dark blue and she sports around in a baby pink collar. Looks very good on her.


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Kobe is a black spoo and has a red reflective collar. He just graduated to a 1 inch thick collar and looks very grown up even though he is only 5 months old and still has lots of growing to do.


----------



## littlebluetrike (Dec 19, 2011)

Quiggly is black with some silver overtones he is wearing a cotton collar with green red and blue Christmas ornaments and glitter printed on the fabric. In January, he'll have A heart collar


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph is Red and his regular collar is black leather with silver spikes on it (he's a tough guy) and his training collar is lime green. THe lime green looks amazing against his colour!


----------



## ShelbySP (Dec 28, 2011)

Shelby is a black SPOO and her current colour is black with pink dog prints!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain is silver (grizzly); being a "Keys" dog, she mostly wears tie-dye hemp in blues and greens. She has a natural (white) hemp with gold Greek Key design that I like for nighttime walks. I have to change collars often, since they get wet, often.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Jasper is black and has waaay too many collars. Most are red, either solid or in a print, some bought, some made by me. He has a green martingale that I really like on him, a blue and red hawaiian print that we break out in the summer for BBQs and a khaki with white skulls Dublin Dog collar that he is currently sporting.


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Sasha is apricot/red and she has 2 red collars with prints and the latest one is a purple with printed white butterflies. She also has an orange mesh harness.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Alexander the Great *(*black*): black and white harness/lead
*Pippin *(sable): black and white toile harness/lead
*Merlin* (*silver*): red and white argyle harness and lead

Their harnesses and leads are all from Up Country. I must have twelve sets, with *Lord Byron's* and *Brandy's *being retired. 
http://upcountryinc.com/catalog/harnesses-c-147_38.html?viewall=dogharnesses
*Alex*: Gothic Vine, page 3
Pippin/Merlin's are discontinued!


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

katbrat said:


> Lexi is white and the selection of leashs and collars was horrible when she outgrew her baby collar. We ended up with a leash and collar that is dark hunter green on the top and tan on the underside. Yes, I know I live in Wisconsin(have been here 6 years), and no I did NOT pick this color because I'm a Packers fan. I didn't even dawn on me when I bought it. It wasn't until I would walk her and people would make comments that it dawned on me. I am looking for a better color combo and it has nothing to do with liking or not liking the Packers.


If you're having a hard time finding collars, I'd suggest looking on etsy.com. They have LOADS of handmade, unique, and adorable collars. My favorite store on there is dirtydawgz, but there are so many like pecanpiepuppies and goodedesigns that the selection will blow your mind  

3 Dirty Dawgz by dirtydawgz on Etsy


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

In Vegas's litter, he was known as 'dark green boy' but he's black and wears blue when he's wearing a collar.

Vienna's cream and wears her pink collar when she wears it


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy is red and only wears her black rolled leather collar and leash when we leave the house out the front door. I do love the bright green on her - and I do use green band for her topknot, but her collar is boring black...

None of the dogs wear collars inside the house, nor in my backyard (they're never really unsupervised out there - we have to stand by the back door to let them back in so we can all go upstairs to the main living area together.)

Meau is/was brown and now she's more of a cafe (silvered brown) and she has a brown rolled leather collar. The lead she uses, however, is a hand braided, kangaroo leather show lead in bronze & brown colors.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Remi is Black & White*

And I love RED on him. His crystal collar is red.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

When I needed to keep track of Oreo, I looked for a collar with a small bell. Then she couldn't catch a nail, if she scratched. I found what I needed on a cat collar.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella is black and at 10 months has a collection of harness/collars/and leads. But DH doesn't need to know how many :-D Most are different shades of pink.

I have found that I prefer a harness on her as she is a tiny toy and I don't like any pressure on her neck. Also in her car seat a harness is required.

The best it not cutest of the bunch is a Puppia brand mesh harness:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is gray and has a rolled black leather collar and a matching 6 foot leash. I have a lime green and a french blue collar and matching leash set too but they are only 4 feet long and I rarely use them. It is surprisingly difficult to find collars that will fit Swizzle. For some reason if you have a toy they assume they are all going to wear pink. For the first several months I had Swizzle he had a pink and black leash and collar because that was all I could find to fit him so everyone thought he was a girl. I prefer leather and like a nice thin lead. I had to go to a big dog show to find what I wanted. I would have preferred something in a nice color but hopefully I will find one sometime.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the picture! Bella is a cutie! :act-up:


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lily is an apricot abstract (large white area on chest/neck/face) and her 'signature' color is aqua blue.  She has a leather spiked color in that color (pretty much outgrown though  ) and a webbed color with a black/white polka ribbon sewn on (matching leashes too). She also has a hot pink color with pink zebra ribbon. And then she has solid webbing colors in red, royal blue, purple and hot pink (the intent being to eventually get around to embellshing these myself with ribbon, etc.).

Yes, I have too many collars and leashes. In my defense, the solid webbed ones and their leashes were only a few bucks each at the wholesale place.  LOL


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Hazel is Cafe Au Lait and she wears a lime green with brown polka dogs. Very pretty on her


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Tesla is a blue standard puppy. Her current collar is royal blue with a reflective stripe. She has a red leash. I'd love to find something patterned for her when she's older. Skull and crossbones sound like fun Burt I could also go for something nerdy


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is cream/apricot -- I have bought an assortment of martingale collars since his last "adventure" and he has not gotten to wear them all yet. Currently he is in a black nylon one, but I love the Burberry plaid (it's not Burberry tho) and the brown metallic with the blue. I have to soak them in fabric softener for awhile before I put them on him however.

I also ended up getting him a harness (puppia) and the only color they had in his size (Large) was orange, so he looks like a referee. The owner of the pet shop said to get a navy "C" and he can be a Chicago Bears mascot!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Orange safety collars for everybody: black and white cows for parties, gold and black for phantom, French blue, kelly green, bright pink, dark purple for apricot. Leather Leerburg leashes and collars for training.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Which collar...? lol
Well, I have several. Stella has a beautiful pink leather one that is very soft but its only about 2 inches wide. She has longer neck hair now so she usually wears her Poodleit collar which is leopard pring with pink ribon on it  Or I have a navy blue one that is a very wide martingayle one...it has silver poodles on it. Its also a poodleit one. Since I have added Player to the family, he usually wears Stella's leopard one since its the most fur saving one I have...but I have a black one or order from Olga at Poodleit with a black/white zebra ribbon on it. I have several others but dont use them as much. Oh and both my guys are white.


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Bentley is a cream Standard...he has a hoard of collars, we wore red at Christmas...brown & orange during the fall and now be has on a brown and turquoise stripe. He also has a black one with different colored bones on it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> Lucy is red and only wears her black rolled leather collar and leash when we leave the house out the front door. I do love the bright green on her - and I do use green band for her topknot, but her collar is boring black...
> 
> None of the dogs wear collars inside the house, nor in my backyard (they're never really unsupervised out there - we have to stand by the back door to let them back in so we can all go upstairs to the main living area together.)
> 
> Meau is/was brown and now s*he's more of a cafe (silvered brown)* and she has a brown rolled leather collar. The lead she uses, however, is a hand braided, kangaroo leather show lead in bronze & brown colors.


I feel the need to defend the cafe color here...cafe is NOT silvered brown! Two totally different things! Cafe is creamy, not silvery. A silvered brown is a silvered brown.

Cafe (still lightening) next to a silvered brown, side by side. (Relatively dark silvered brown, some are lighter!) Not a single silver hair in Millie.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Sadie is sliver/blue.... her colors are pink and sometimes green.
Our farm color is green, so she has to have something green, although her day to day collar is pink.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

hi my name is faerie and i have an addiction to collars for my dogs.
each has 2-3 each.


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha, so do I! Louis has an every day collar and a travel collar and is now getting a new one


----------



## Poodles Rule (Mar 20, 2011)

Teddy is red and he's getting an olive green ultrasuede leash and collar for his birthday this week!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell is brown and he has A red leather collar with Swarovski crystals, a polka-dot Blue martingale, a white leather with Swarovski crystals, the Elvis (White leather with red/white/blue crystals, and a Peach leather with Swarovski crystals.(most have matching leashes) He also sports various beaded collars I have made. I admit .... it's worse than a purse or shoe addiction


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Fleur is silver, well she is still black at the moment. She has a hot pink collar as well as a yellow/pink floral cat collar so we can follow the sound of jingly bell if we can't find her!


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

My Leila is Cream and she wears a red collar and my Luna is Brown and she wears a orange collar.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Sasha is white and does not like to wear clothes or bows on her ears so I use collars, halters and nail polish to spruce her up. She does like her collars and halters! She has her own jewelry box for them.

EVERYDAY:

Pink Collar with Crystals Inlayed, Pink Harness with Inlayed Crystals & Pink Lead
Blue Collar with Crystals Inlayed, Blue Harness with Inlayed Crystals & Blue Lead with Crystals
Plain Blue Collar

SEASONAL OR OUT ON THE TOWN:

Dark Pink Crystal Collar
Pink Collar with Pearls
Blue Crystal Collar 
Silver Crystal Collar with Bell (New Years)
Red Crystal Collar (Christmas)
Green Collar with Red Poinsettias (Christmas)
Mink with Rhinestone Catch


----------

